# 10 gallon oddball suggestions



## TheCephalopod (Mar 21, 2021)

So I'm surprising a friend for his birthday with a new tank (he keeps saying how he wants a new tank) so I built a 10 gallon tank for him and after 6 weeks of cycling the tank, I'm finally ready to get some fish. I have been searching for some cool oddball fish for a 10 gallon, but I haven't really found anything that might be good. I have a pea puffer that's named Rumblebuffin, but I'm not sure about getting him one because he also really likes dwarf shrimp and I really want to get some dream blues in there. I would, however be ok with any suggestions and would appreciate them greatly. Keep in mind (if it helps) I'm trying to grow a dwarf hair grass carpet so it would be great if I could get something that doesn't stir up plants/gravel.


----------



## TheCephalopod (Mar 21, 2021)

Also by the way the stones are dragon (ohko) stones if that helps any other aquascapers that want to match the fish with the hardscape.


----------

